# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Siemens] Δεν αναβει το διπλο ματι της κεραμικης εστιας

## georgeIII

Καλησπέρα, έχω πρόβλημα με το διπλό μάτι της κεραμικής εστίας της κουζίνας, το μοντέλο είναι SIEMENS HE37E24. Ανάβει το "μέσα" μάτι από το κουμπί, αλλά το "έξω" μάτι όταν πατάω το touch κουμπί στην εστία δεν ανάβει. Έχετε ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει; Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## klik

μπιπ κανουν τα διάφορα touch οταν τα πατας; 
κλικ ακούγετε όταν ανάβει το μέσα μάτι; 
κλικ ακούγετε όταν πατάς για το έξω μάτι;

----------


## manolo

Μέτρησε επίσης αν τροφοδοτείται σωστά με τάση όταν το ανοίγεις και το έξω μάτι. Αν είναι ΟΚ η τάση τότε απλά πας για ανταλλακτικό μάτι διπλής ζώνης για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο.

----------


## georgeIII

> μπιπ κανουν τα διάφορα touch οταν τα πατας; 
> κλικ ακούγετε όταν ανάβει το μέσα μάτι; 
> κλικ ακούγετε όταν πατάς για το έξω μάτι;


ενα touch κουμπι εχει και δεν κανει κανενα μπιπ, δεν θυμαμαι αν εκανε παλιοτερα δυστυχως. Οταν αναβει το μεσα ματι κανει κλικ, οταν παταω για το εξω δεν κανει τπτ

----------


## georgeIII

> Μέτρησε επίσης αν τροφοδοτείται σωστά με τάση όταν το ανοίγεις και το έξω μάτι. Αν είναι ΟΚ η τάση τότε απλά πας για ανταλλακτικό μάτι διπλής ζώνης για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο.


θα το κανω το σαββατο, γτ θα λειπω ολη την βδομαδα τωρα...
Ξερετε αν υπαρχει καποιο service manual για αυτο το μοντελο;

----------


## klik

Οι κουζινες ειναι απλές συσκευες και δεν χρειάζονται service manuals. Δεν νομιζω να κυκλοφορουν λογω έλλειψης ενδιαφέροντος.




> ενα touch κουμπι εχει και δεν κανει κανενα μπιπτ


 Tα αλλα ματια πως αναβουν; χωρις touch?

----------


## georgeIII

Καλησπερα, συγνωμη που δεν απαντησα νωριτερα αλλα σημερα καταφερα να ασχοληθω με την κουζινα. Αυτα που ειδα ειναι τα εξης:
1. Το ματι στο κεραμικο του μαλλον μερος εχει ρωγμες, ειναι ασφαλες να λειτουργει ετσι;
20190906_163934.jpg

2. Προσπαθηνα να μετρησω συνεχεια αλλα προσπαθωντας να αποσυνδεσω το ματι απο τα καλωδια εσπασε το πλαστικο 20190906_163915.jpg , αν το πιασω με tireup θα εχω προβλημα; Τελικα συνεχεια μετρησα με ολα τα καλωδια πανω στην αντισταση γιατι φοβηθηκα να τα βγαλω. Ειχε συνεχεια κανονικα , βεβαια δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για την μετρηση μου γτ δεν ξερω αν επηρεαζει το κυκλωμα πριν το ματι. 
3. Στο κουμπι του touch ειχε ξεκολλησει απο την πλακετα το καλωδιο αυτο 20190906_163903.jpg  μαλλον ειναι αυτο που δινει την εντολη να αναψει το ματι, και ειχε αρπαξει και η πλακετα20190906_163850.jpg πιστευω οτι αν κολλησω το καλωδιο πανω στην πλακετα να δουλεψει εχεις τι νομιζετε;

----------


## Papas00zas

Το μάτι θα το αλλάξεις,η σύνδεση δεν πιάνεται με tire up.ΑΝ είναι κεραμικό εκεί ΙΣΩΣ και να κάνει κόλλα στιγμής αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω τι έχει εκεί καλό είναι να σου πει κάποιος ειδικότερος.

----------


## georgeIII

Καλημερα,  αλλαξα το ματι και κολλησα και το κουμπι και δουλευει μια χαρα   :Smile:  Το μονο μου θεμα ηταν οτι δεν βρηκα το ματι της ιδιας εταιριας αλλα αλλης, το οποιο εχει σε αλλη θεση τους ακροδεκτες και χρειαστηκε να επεκτείνω δυο καλωδια. Στις φωτογραφιες φαινεται πιστευω αυτο που εκανα. 
1ο καλωδιο 20190906_210810.jpg20190906_210819.jpg
2ο καλωδιο 20190906_210804.jpg
Το πρωτο παει στην θεση "2" και το αλλο στην θεση "Η" του ματιου. Το δευτερο ενώνεται με αλλα δυο ματια. Τι ειναι αυτα τα καλωδια; Εγω τα θεωρησα οτι ειναι γειωση , εκανα λαθος; Στην συνεχεια τα τυλιξα με μονωτικη ταινια θα εχω θεμα πιστευετε;

----------


## klik

Η μονωτικη ταινια δεν θα μεινει στη θεση της με τις θερμοκρασιες που αναπτύσσονται. Χρειάζεται μακαρονι υαλονηματων σιλικόνης.
Πχ https://www.stathisnet.gr/ilektrolog...vsta-makaronia
Ελπιζω να πρεσαρες τα faston/lucar στα καλωδια με το σωστο εργαλειο και οχι μς πενσα.

----------


## apavlidis

> Καλησπερα, συγνωμη που δεν απαντησα νωριτερα αλλα σημερα καταφερα να ασχοληθω με την κουζινα. Αυτα που ειδα ειναι τα εξης:
> 1. Το ματι στο κεραμικο του μαλλον μερος εχει ρωγμες, ειναι ασφαλες να λειτουργει ετσι;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46519
> 
> 2. Προσπαθηνα να μετρησω συνεχεια αλλα προσπαθωντας να αποσυνδεσω το ματι απο τα καλωδια εσπασε το πλαστικο Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46520 , αν το πιασω με tireup θα εχω προβλημα; Τελικα συνεχεια μετρησα με ολα τα καλωδια πανω στην αντισταση γιατι φοβηθηκα να τα βγαλω. Ειχε συνεχεια κανονικα , βεβαια δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για την μετρηση μου γτ δεν ξερω αν επηρεαζει το κυκλωμα πριν το ματι. 
> 3. Στο κουμπι του touch ειχε ξεκολλησει απο την πλακετα το καλωδιο αυτο Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46521  μαλλον ειναι αυτο που δινει την εντολη να αναψει το ματι, και ειχε αρπαξει και η πλακεταΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 46522 πιστευω οτι αν κολλησω το καλωδιο πανω στην πλακετα να δουλεψει εχεις τι νομιζετε;


Σ' 'ο,τι αφορά το πλαστικό από τις συνδέσεις στο μάτι που είδα στη φωτογραφία, ακόμη και να το πιάσεις με σφικτήρα tie rope νομίζω πως θα λιώσει απο τις θερμοκρασίες στο μάτι. Οπότε πας απευθείας για καινούριο μάτι. Στις συνδέσεις δεν βάζουμε ποτε μονωτική ταινία γιατί λόγω θερμοκρασίας θα αλλάζει θέσεις ή μπορεί και να λιώσει. Τώρα για την πλακέτα που λες καθάρισε προσεκτικά εκεί που έχει αρπάξει μαύρα από το arc και ξανακόλλησε προσεκτικά το καλώδιο οπως το δείχνεις στη φωτογραφία. Πρόσεχε μην καταστραφούν οι επαφές (pads) εκεί που θα το κολλήσεις.. Καλή επιτυχία και πάντα χωρίς να έχεις συνδεδεμένο το φούρνο στο ρεύμα!!!

----------


## georgeIII

Καλησπέρα ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας!! Εκεί που είχα την ταινία έβαλα αυτό το μακαρόνι για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Βεβαία δεν εχει σφίξει όπως κάνει το θερμοσυστελλόμενο αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει θέμα...
71096049_496708147790264_463607669102477312_n.jpg
τα καλωδια που εχω πιασει ειναι αυτα που πανε στο "Η" στο καθε ματι και στο "2" στο διπλο ματι, ειναι η "γειωση" αυτα;

----------

